# New Guy....



## dollar19 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm new here so I'll introduce myself. You can call me Greg, Dollar, or geedog. I'm on several other forums so I my be familiar to someone here.

I'm soon to start a Minicraft PV-1, and while looking around for info ran across this forum so I thought I'd sign up.


Thanks for having me, and I'll be posting some pics soon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the family Greg, Dollar and Geedog!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum GDGD. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome to all three of you!


----------



## imalko (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from further up the coast!


----------



## Peebs (Nov 20, 2010)

Greetings from Down Under


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 20, 2010)

G'day Dollar, welcome to the forum, looking forward to you input.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2010)

Greetings from the blustery Pacific Northwest.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard Bob.


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome from the UK.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> Welcome to all three of you!



Damn, I was gonna say that. Welcome anyway!


----------



## P40NUT (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard Greg.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome from Abingdon, VA. Greg.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello, hello, hello.... 

Just because I had to!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2010)

G'day mate welcome aboard....


----------



## dollar19 (Nov 22, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Welcome from Abingdon, VA. Greg.



What a coincidence! I work in Abingdon, been there 22 years!

I'd like to thanks everyone for such a warm welcome. It looks like a great forum here, with a great group of folks.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 22, 2010)

Cool. Hopefully I will be headed to Hobbytown USA tomorrow for some supplies to start back into building models again.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome aboard Greg


----------



## mandoman (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome from Corn Country USA.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi there and welcome from Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------

